# Kitchen Aid Sontaku



## eestrada13 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm really tempted on buying a 7'' Sontaku by kitchen aid from target. I'm a starter, and I will be taking some food handling courses for my dietetics program. Since I am a full time student I cannot afford a really good blade. I like the feel on my hand, not extremely light, but not heavy as well. Seems to be sharp by the touch, but I want some feedback. I wish I could afford a kershaw, wusthof, or henckles, but those are way outta my league at the moment. Unless you all have better alternatives in the $20 - $30 range. Thanx again.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

don't worry about the name brand

i use tramontina which I had purchased at a sale online

really helped me to get up to speed and I have done my share of things to damage the knives. 

take something that you can afford and get the hang of using that particular knife.

once you are able to afford, go for a good brand name or wait for someone to gift you (got a set of Henckel's for my b'day!!! :bounce: )


----------



## eestrada13 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanx Liv4fud! Funny thing, you mentioned about a gift, and I actually got one from my fiancee! She got me a chef's planet one. Here's a link of it. Hope this one gets the job done. Thanx again!

9 in Santoku


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a 7" Kitchen Aid Santoku. I love it. I too am in a similar situation as yourself and would love to be able to afford a good quality blade. But the Kitchen Aid is a nice knife. It is very comfortable and a good buy for the price tag. I recommend it!


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

In their new cooks catalog JC Penny has it for $19.99 as well Cooks brand. :chef:


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

I have several Santoku knives, One of my favorites is the $12 one from Target. Henckle, with THE hollow edge, but very popular on certain more expensive ones. My favorite and I've tried teh more expensive ones before buying this one, but it's the Calphalon. Been out about a year or so, Found it at Bed Bath & Beyond of all places for $40. The handle, the blade, everything is just right on it. (for me)

I also found some cool 3" ones at Sur La Table for like $5-$6. Still looking for a good use for those, but when I do, I'll have them.


----------

